# u u it`s a sound of the police =)



## SKALA NSK (Oct 13, 2004)

..
japaneese police cars..

for example GT-R V spec II










or 35 Skyline










 

more here http://www5a.biglobe.ne.jp/~airroute/stm_p/


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Saw a V35 the other day. They also have Legacy B4s around here


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Dont you think the motorcycle police look a bit like Power Rangers?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I think they look like extras from the Village People...but the japanese version "Birragi Piporu"


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Out of interest, does anyone have any idea what is the perspex shield on the bonnet is for?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

And are they tuned much ???

And how much do they go for when they sell them off ???


----------



## Paul Hackley (Jan 3, 2003)

I reckon thats a see through table tennis net!!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Phew.........

I was worried about you after the thread about black gtr's having accidents. I didnt remember you having a private plate though (hence why I thought it might have been Legan). so just crossed my fingers for ya !!

  

J.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

jeez i'd hate to be a japanese traffic cop


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

Luckham said:


> Out of interest, does anyone have any idea what is the perspex shield on the bonnet is for?


To deflect the air flow over the lights on top of the car for optimum aerodynamics  i think!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i reckon its a cannonball run stylee head up display


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Some kind of new fancy strut brace, i heard... think it still needs to catch on outside of Japan.. eh.. give it a few more months.


----------



## nonito (Oct 18, 2005)

here in spain the 'guardia civil' road cops only has primera, laguna, megane... and bmw k1200lt for bikes.
I heard of a guy with a M5 who had to be stopped by the helicopter, and he changed the m5 badges for 520td...


----------



## djdna2000 (Nov 14, 2003)

Luckham said:


> Out of interest, does anyone have any idea what is the perspex shield on the bonnet is for?


Does it matter? It's by HKS and costs 500 quid, so no doubt everyone here will rush out and buy one.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

nonito said:


> here in spain the 'guardia civil' road cops only has primera, laguna, megane... and bmw k1200lt for bikes.
> I heard of a guy with a M5 who had to be stopped by the helicopter, and he changed the m5 badges for 520td...



how do you land a helicopter on the roof of a moving M5??


----------



## monkey_rings (Jan 4, 2006)

they could try just making smaller lights, ones that blend into the roof. And whats going on with the gold badge that has replaced the GTR one?


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

monkey_rings said:


> they could try just making smaller lights, ones that blend into the roof. And whats going on with the gold badge that has replaced the GTR one?


They wouldn't be very visible then though would they.

Gold badge looks like the departmental badge/crest.


----------

